
Don't Call Yourself a Programmer, and Other Career Advice - kenny-log_ins
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/
======
mromanuk
It was posted many times before also discussed many times before. You can
check with hn.algolia.com

Don't Call Yourself a Programmer 1006 points jambo 4 years ago 270 comments
([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/))

Don't Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice (2011) 102 points
ColinWright a year ago 45 comments ([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-
call-yourself-a-pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-
yourself-a-programmer?HN_20140807))

Don't call yourself a programmer (2011) 80 points jrslv 5 months ago 84
comments ([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/))

Don't Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice (2011) 8 points
Katelyn a year ago 1 comment ([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-
yourself-a-pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
programmer/))

Don't Call Yourself a Programmer, and Other Career Advice 4 points kenny-
log_ins 2 hours ago 1 comment ([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-
yourself-a-pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
programmer/))

Dont call yourself a programmer (2011) 50 points MindTwister 3 years ago 46
comments
([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/))

edit: better formatting

~~~
ricardo_ramirez
Your links lead to the article again ... These ones lead to the comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8147008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8147008)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015160)

~~~
mromanuk
copy-pasted blindly!

------
yellowapple
> Someone who claims to Lead Efforts To Optimize Production while having the
> title Sandwich Artist is overstating their accomplishments.

I'm not so sure of that. Does this guy realize how ridiculously long it takes
some sandwich shops to make a sandwich? Any Lead[ing] [of] Efforts to Optimize
Production would be a welcome change, and if said candidate really did so in a
sandwich shop like Togo's (which is _notorious_ for taking, like, 10 minutes
to make a goddamn sandwich when the local Port of Subs or Subway takes, like,
2 for an equivalent sandwich), I'd hire that candidate in an instant.

------
kenny-log_ins
I posted this because I thought that while most HN readers probably don't
think like this, it's a useful exercise to get a different perspective in case
you come across people who do.

